# Artists of Heresy I need your Help.



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Right people I need your Help.

I have commissioned Micro Art to make me 5 different Clan Skryre Style Skaven heads.
My order is for 50 heads and 5 different designs which will cost me £50 euros.

The good news is that the heads will be put into production later which is why I dont have to pay for the design fee.

So while I will be getting the first batch you will soon be able to buy them as well.

Now I need to send them some artwork.

So if you like to help me, I need some drawing of skaven with Gasmasks, bionic eyes and any other crazy things you can think of that Clan Skryre would use.

If you come up with something great that I use, I will reward you.


----------



## iSquirtle (May 14, 2010)

If I find the time, I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------

